# good deal on dwarf hair grass at fish gallery



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was at the fish gallery earlier today, and I saw that there was two tanks if i remember right might of been just one. but it was 6-8 pots if not more for $2.00 a pot.... normally it's $6.99 or 3/$18.00


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was there yesterday, and you are right there are (at least there were yesterday) two tanks. They had some Dwarf Hair Grass, some Baby Tears and a couple others mixed in too.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

GRRR it's gone some donkey in a blue scion with black glasses took It... bet it would look real good in his 55g with c02 .  , all 12 pots of it... ////////// wait for it wait for it, I just saved money for fore ground on my 55g by going to the fish gallery. 24.00 well spent. THANKS TRIP AND JULIE.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you buy from bayleespapa he has superb pricing and shipping fees. search papa on aquabid and you should see his auctions, i love buying from him


----------

